# Does anyone know if this would work for royals?



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Image(s) for Tesco wide 3 drawer cart silver - Tesco.Direct


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

if you could run a heat mat down the back on a thermostat and gaurantee the plastic didnt bend enough for them to squeeze out then yes don't see why not


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

That's what I was thinking, wondering if anyone has tried it though?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

theres usually big hidden gaps in these.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

ive done this with one of these but we had to fill the gaps down the sides ,there well hidden but they are there .it wasnt one of these exact ones a lil different but same sorta of thing if you search my previous thread i made one showing how i filled the gaps


----------

